# MMA Event coming to Fargo, ND Sept 7th



## phlaw (Aug 29, 2007)

ANyone within driving distance of Fargo ,ND should come check this out.

MAX Fights #1 Friday night September 7th at the Fargo Civic Center.  Fighters include local favorites Brian Heden, Travis Mcullough, Eric Pribble, Jos Eichelberger, WEC Fighter Kyle Jensen and the man with more MMA wins than anyone in the world, Travis "The Ironman" Fulton wil be taking on Dan Severn's Protege Paul "Bignasty" Bowers.

They even have 2 former college football players making their debut:  NDSU vs Concordia.

Special appearances by MMA Legend Dan "The Beast" Severn and WEC fighter Brock Larson.

Check www.maxfights.net for details and Fight Card!.  or order through ticketmaster.

**** Special doscounted tickets with Military I.D. ****


----------



## phlaw (Aug 29, 2007)

Check out the TV commercial.

http://www.maxfights.net/maxtvclip.mpg


----------

